# Good books



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Now I'm over my withdrawal symptoms from orbit, I'm reading 3 books.
The liars club.
A Palestine affair.
Pope Joann
All at the same time, and when I'm finished will buy some to download on iPad so any suggestions ?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

bat said:


> Now I'm over my withdrawal symptoms from orbit, I'm reading 3 books.
> The liars club.
> A Palestine affair.
> Pope Joann
> All at the same time, and when I'm finished will buy some to download on iPad so any suggestions ?


all the Dan Brown books or Sam Bourne . . . . . .


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Lanason said:


> all the Dan Brown books or Sam Bourne . . . . . .


Sam bourn don't think read any but tried to read da Vinci code twice I felt I was reading a film script that the book was always intended to be a film and boring like I'm sorry to say Harry potter, read the book saw the film and found both so boring .


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

bat said:


> Sam bourn don't think read any but tried to read da Vinci code twice I felt I was reading a film script that the book was always intended to be a film and boring like I'm sorry to say Harry potter, read the book saw the film and found both so boring .


AA Road Map of United Kingdom and Ireland is another good read.:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Anything by Bryce Courtney


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Anything by Bryce Courtney


Just found Jude the obscure free to download, thought that was a great read along with les miserables , time to put down the rubbish I'm reading and read them again.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

what rubbish are you reading? 

Lately I cant find anything good to read! I tried the Millenium triology, and I managed to put up with the first two volumes, but by the last one, I just couldn't take it anymore and found myself throwing the book across the room a few times before I decided I just couldn't read it anymore, it was that boring. 

Now Im reading "Let the right one in" - another vampire book, and it's not that bad actually. I managed half of the book so far


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> what rubbish are you reading?
> 
> Lately I cant find anything good to read! I tried the Millenium triology, and I managed to put up with the first two volumes, but by the last one, I just couldn't take it anymore and found myself throwing the book across the room a few times before I decided I just couldn't read it anymore, it was that boring.
> 
> Now Im reading "Let the right one in" - another vampire book, and it's not that bad actually. I managed half of the book so far


I'm reading books my friend left when she left for france after 16-17 yrs here (bon voyage ) pope Joan, palastinian affair, liars club. Next I've got about 50 cook books.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

bat said:


> Now I'm over my withdrawal symptoms from orbit, I'm reading 3 books.
> The liars club.
> A Palestine affair.
> Pope Joann
> All at the same time, and when I'm finished will buy some to download on iPad so any suggestions ?


Try the Penguin classics,(set of 10 from the book people for £10) I've just finished Cold Comfort Farm, Diary of a Nobody, and Modern Baptists, am now on Bleak House. I alternate with easy reading thrillers/crime/romance/beach reads.
Lee Child is usually a good read, and Jeffery Deaver (the Bone Collector etc). 
the BBC have a reading list somewhere, (I got it from facebook) with 100 books you should read.
Have you read Khul Khaal, published by AUC. Strangely fascinating insight into the lives of six Egyptian Women. 
I was told the older classics are free to download.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am reading the Noble House again ..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Diaries of an Egyptian Girl. Coming soon by Dina Ghalwash
Short stories about soulful and real characters trying to get through yet another day in Cairo.

Social rules, pressure, families and friends.. Love, marriage, sexual harrassment, stereotypes and more..


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Diaries of an Egyptian Girl. Coming soon by Dina Ghalwash
> Short stories about soulful and real characters trying to get through yet another day in Cairo.
> 
> Social rules, pressure, families and friends.. Love, marriage, sexual harrassment, stereotypes and more..


We working lasses, get theta at work, coals to Newcastle and all that. It's amazing what complete srangers will tell you, maybe because your foreign and free, and not related or in there circle.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am reading the Noble House again ..


Love the whole series, but Noble house is my favourite, then Shogun.


----------

